# Camping: Aluminum or Stainless Steel mess kit?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

So I found out that Can.T has on sale thier mess kits. I've been wanting for years to get a mess kit but this year I'm aiming for a personal short or light touring on bicycle.

I need help from those more experienced in backpacking/camping or bicycle touring. I'm looking for a cheap camping set and I may be touring with another person but consider it a solo touring for now.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/Camping/CookingAccessories.jsp

I need to know which is better aluminum or stainless steel? The pro/cons? Health benefits? Any food reactions? etc etc etc!!?

Thank you kindly.

That sale is on till Thursday (or if you call your local Can.T to hold it for you if you can't make it some may honor you the price on Friday).


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

My experience with camping cooking equipment is that aluminum is lighter, harder to clean, and warps or twists easily; stainless steel is heavier, easier to clean, and doesn't warp.

So all of my gear is stainless steel, or a heavy duty aluminum - I do a fair bit of backcountry camping - 4 trips last year and I have 5 trips planned this year.
I should also mention that I've had better success putting together my own cooking gear, purchased from The Dollar Store, Walmart, CTC, and other stores where stuff was on sale.

If you're going solo the gear needed is really minimal - a frying pan, a pot, 2 forks, 2 spoons, 1 knife, plate, bowl, coffee cup. The extra fork and spoon will come in handy!

Best of luck.
PS. where are you planning on going?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

NVES said:


> Hello,
> 
> My experience with camping cooking equipment is that aluminum is lighter, harder to clean, and warps or twists easily; stainless steel is heavier, easier to clean, and doesn't warp.
> 
> ...


I may cancel carrying a stove and use avaliable wood so I am curious how the frying pans can hold up to the heat? Now I know if I had an adjustable heat stove then those fancy non stick pans would make cleaning and life easier but on open fires you don't know the heat temp and could easily go over the ~210C range unless you happen to carry a temp gun with you for some reason.

It has been many many moons since I did camping in scouts. I can't remember fully what was used for cooking gear. I do remember one time time clearly cooking on a coleman dual burner stove while some guy was handcuffed to an axe and shoved into the CYBO locked up in there. WTFF he got handcuffed to the axe I have no frigging idea. IIRC that was one of my first camping trips in scouts. Also no idea why the guy was locked in the CYBO. I think it was something to do with using excessive profanity as I fainty remmeber someone having soap in their mouth.

Annnnnywaaays  what's the call on this?

Aluminum set $9.74 / Reg. $12.99

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...DOVR~0763003P/5-pc%2BMess%2BKit.jsp?locale=en

and

Stainless set. $26.24 / Reg. $34.99

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...00P/Stainless%2BSteel%2BCookset.jsp?locale=en

and

Enamel set $26.24 / Reg. $34.99

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...13-Pc%2BEnamel%2BCampware%2BSet.jsp?locale=en

Keep in mind I plan on putting this into my AWOL bag later. How does enamel hold up to cleaning and use and weight?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get the stainless. Easier to clean, and it won't deform as easily. I had an aluminium set and the thing would get dinged and dented so easily, eventually the frypan was garbage since it didn't sit flat and was so bumpy.

The enamel will scratch and or chip and then rust, and it's probbly really thin.

IMO, I'd just get the parts individually from a better quality place like MEC. It'll last longer and you can put together the pieces you'll actually use.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I happen to have gift cards for Can.T and Wallys so I'd like to use what I already have in terms of prepaid funds.

I'll check and see MEC's stock and pricings when I get home. Somehow thier site grinds on the handheld. Wished they kept thier old site. It loaded fine on hand held units then the flashy format right now.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

That stainless set from CTC for $27 isn't bad.

As for frying pans, I use two (depending upon what type of trip I'm going on), both are teflon non-stick and I've used them both on a coleman dual burner stove, and directly over the fire - with no issues (other than carbon build up on the bottom).

The fry pans I use I got from Ikea 7" fry pan for $7, and the other one is 12" I got from Walmart for like $10 or $12.
The only issue I've had with these pans is trying to find a lid, which I managed to do at the dollar store. Although ideally you want a lid that will fit both pot and pan.

Good luck!
Aaron


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

One health note I heard years ago is that paitents with alzheimer's tend to have high amounts of aliuminum in there brain and there is only one source of aluminum to most people. It seems over time cooking with aluminum foil, small amounts seep into the food and build up in your body because it can't get rid of it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

if the weight difference isn't a big factor, so with stainless. Always a better choice over alum.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BTW is tiatium about the weight of aluminum? Any health effects with ti?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

dont forget steel wool, and a 9v battery...... apparently works to start a fire....spread out the steel wool pad, and then hit a 9v batt to it and it goes up in flames... I will be testing this summer lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

NVES said:


> That stainless set from CTC for $27 isn't bad.
> 
> As for frying pans, I use two (depending upon what type of trip I'm going on), both are teflon non-stick and I've used them both on a coleman dual burner stove, and directly over the fire - with no issues (other than carbon build up on the bottom).
> 
> ...


I checked out the stainless 2 men mess kit at Can.T and it seemed slightly about double the weight of the aluminum mess kit. It is slightly better in the durability as I was still about to with the fingers make the bottom on the pan/pot 'pop'/wobble/warp a bit.

BTW I've read bar soap or liquid dishwasher detergent on the bottom of the pot makes a good barrier to quick soot clean up.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> One health note I heard years ago is that paitents with alzheimer's tend to have high amounts of aliuminum in there brain and there is only one source of aluminum to most people. It seems over time cooking with aluminum foil, small amounts seep into the food and build up in your body because it can't get rid of it.


I have heard that as well and IIRC the linkage to tin can food.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> dont forget steel wool, and a 9v battery...... apparently works to start a fire....spread out the steel wool pad, and then hit a 9v batt to it and it goes up in flames... I will be testing this summer lol


That tip is classic. It works. I've seen it in person before. Always good to carry a spare fire starter source on body and in the pack. If for some reason you have to jet the pack you still have a way to make fire with a starter on body.

Those magesium-flint starters are good and stable. I've used them before. The mag will -not- ignite in your pants unless shaved into dust or thin shavings and with a ~4000F spark landing on it causing a bright white glow (think of it like looking at a cool-white high power LED like a Cree Q5 for your nerdos/geeks out there  ). You will need a striker for the flint like the back of a knife which you should always carry a tiny or small-large knife when camping. Very handy. A swiss army fits the bill if you can buy a Swiss Champ model.

A fire sparkler rod is also a good one to carry on body but the rod may rust over time and if wet but still give sparks. A little fire cotton wad in a small zip bag raises the moral for a good chance to keep a flame going while the other wood slowly catches on and burns if you use the fire cotton.

Alchohal hand cleaners also burn as well. I always carry that to keep my hands clean and good to know it can be used as a fire starter as well.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

NVES said:


> Hello,
> 
> My experience with camping cooking equipment is that aluminum is lighter, harder to clean, and warps or twists easily; stainless steel is heavier, easier to clean, and doesn't warp.
> 
> ...


What about Hard Anodized Aluminum? http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...7P/Anodized%2BCamping%2BCookset.jsp?locale=en

What sized frying pan and pot would a good size to carry? If possible 2-3 choices and reasonings for those choices would help me decide.

I may be going with a 28L irregular sized bag that has the suspended mesh back on it. This is the bag I'm talking about

http://deuterusa.com/products/productDetail.php?packID=futura28&sub=hiking&tert=futura

and for ultralight hiking/day trip where I'd want to cook on the way this is the other bag I own.

http://deuterusa.com/products/productDetail.php?packID=RaceEXPAir&sub=hydration&tert=race

Any weight saved helps as I can put that towards other things like ammo/compact fishing rod kit.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> dont forget steel wool, and a 9v battery...... apparently works to start a fire....spread out the steel wool pad, and then hit a 9v batt to it and it goes up in flames... I will be testing this summer lol


I've seen that one before. There is also a 9v cap with LED in it with on/off switch which isn't a bad combo as you can find 9v almost anywhere.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone used a canteen mess kit before?






I see that Naglene has a 1qt BPA free gray translucent bottle on thier site and also have been looking up canteen cooking.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

NVES said:


> That stainless set from CTC for $27 isn't bad.
> 
> As for frying pans, I use two (depending upon what type of trip I'm going on), both are teflon non-stick and I've used them both on a coleman dual burner stove, and directly over the fire - with no issues (other than carbon build up on the bottom).
> 
> ...


Did the IKEA 7" fry pan havea folding handle?

I know I'm reviving the dead hee but this is useful for other people or those casuallly looking and deciding.

There is the same sale right now and wow, same pricing as well. 

I picked up the stainless steel 2 person set and a hard anodized with non stick coating set which both were for the same price $26.24 . Good thing Can.T has a 90 day return policy.  Looking to test both out and see which I may keep.

I picked up a GSI Soloist from MEC earlier this year for ~$40ish which is a nice sizing but no frying pan tho.

I've been looking at some of the USGI or UK surplus stainless mess kits. They look small thin and wide which isn't bad for carrying in a messenger bag for day to day use if I'm out and about and cook a small meal while enjoying the outdoor weather.


----------

